# Anyone know where to pick up PX4 Mags on the Cheap?



## ednemo (Jul 18, 2009)

The cheapest I have found PX4 mags are on ImpactGuns site. Anyone know of any place that sells them cheap that you trust?


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

CDNN

Beretta Mags

:smt023


----------



## ednemo (Jul 18, 2009)

cougartex said:


> CDNN
> 
> Beretta Mags
> 
> :smt023


Very nice and exactly what I was looking for! Thank you!


----------

